# King or White Homer ????



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

We've been told this is a Homer but he was rescued from a local Shelter so we really don't know. With all the recent discussions about Kings .... we started looking at some photos and wondering ....

Can anyone tell us from a photo what this guy looks like? If it helps ...he is young (maybe 7 mths), quite a bit finer than Birdzilla who is a Homer (but about the same length & height), and has now mated with a 5yr. old Roller (2nd egg today).


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

*Its a homer!*

Looks like a homer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, I think it's a homer


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

It's a HOMER


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Many thanks! (we thought so...but what do _we_ know?)

Just so ya'll know - we are ECSTATIC that we found you!!! (I expect our pijs are petty happy about it, too)


----------

